# Can any one hep



## get me out of here (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi guys, is anyone out there living in costa del sol, if so I'm hoping to join you at the end of the year providing there is work for me. Can anyone tell me what the employment situation is? I'm a fridge engineer and the wife is a pr manager but for the first year we will take what we can get. This and property is not easy to research. Thanks for listening.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Please read through all previous posts relating to 'Finding Work in Spain'.
Then google stats on unemployment in Spain, the Spanish economy etc. etc...
That will clarify a few points for you.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

To save you a bit of time....unemployment in Spain is currently running in excess of 20% and is likely to rise. In parts of Malaga Province CDS it may be higher.
Many British immigrants are packing up and heading for home. The golden days for immigrants are over, sad to say. Those of us who are fairly comfortable are either retired, have good stable 'professional' jobs or well-established businesses or partners who work in the UK or elsewhere.
Of course it's not doom and gloom for everyone but as many posters will tell you work is extremely hard to come by and you really need a good command of Spanish to be successful in landing a worthwhile job.
Property and rental prices are low (although beware - you get what you pay for) but wages are extremely low by UK standards.
If you are self-employed you must register as autonomo and pay around 250 euros a month into the Social Security System, regardless of your earnings. You will not automatically qualify for free health care.
Spain is no longer an easy option, I'm afraid...


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh dear, there are so many of these threads spread out the internet about employment. Simply put it is extremely tough to find work, in Spain even in your home country, however it will be easier in your country.

As Mary said above, there are a number of threads related to work in Spain, and it is no easy task...again not impossible but without a sort after speciality very unlikely.

I wish you luck, and remember if you really want it, recession, unemployment or whatever other reason the world throws at you, it is possible when the time is right.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

get me out of here said:


> Hi guys, is anyone out there living in costa del sol, if so I'm hoping to join you at the end of the year providing there is work for me. Can anyone tell me what the employment situation is? I'm a fridge engineer and the wife is a pr manager but for the first year we will take what we can get. This and property is not easy to research. Thanks for listening.


Basically you need _*at least *_one of the following to be able to survive comfortably here in Spain :

- A good standard of Spanish and/or another useful language
- A trade / skill / profession that is in demand and that you can find employment with (or start up your own business with) quickly and easily.
- Have enough savings to last you comfortably for 12 months
- Have a support network of friends or family to help you find your feet.
- Have a Firm job offer to come to Spain with
- Be wealthy enough to support yourself without working

Without at least one of those things (especially in the currenct climate) you are doomed


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Both of the above posts tell it just like it is..
We may sound as if we are doom and gloom mongers but alas we are merely passing on information about the true state of affairs here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JeanP said:


> Oh dear, there are so many of these threads spread out the internet about employment. Simply put it is extremely tough to find work, in Spain even in your home country, _*however it will be easier in your country.*_ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You have heard the true facts from several sources and what they say is good advice...........

However I do not think any of us are refrigeration engineers, I would suggest that you do not burn your bridges in your home country, especially if you are in employment, but why not come here for a fact finding visit.

Do some job hunting, take your time, talk to others already here, you will never know until you try. Maybe make several visits.

I wish you luck, it would be great if you proved us all wrong!

Hepa


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hepa said:


> You have heard the true facts from several sources and what they say is good advice...........
> 
> However I do not think any of us are refrigeration engineers, I would suggest that you do not burn your bridges in your home country, especially if you are in employment, but why not come here for a fact finding visit.
> 
> ...


Yes I am , & I see that you are based in London,so If you can find a job here you will certainly be put off by the wages. I looked at doing it years ago in the good times but even then the prices the local companies charge to install A/c units were so cheap it wouldn't have been worth doing. The commercial side ( butchers , deli's, etc. ) is covered by the same people who install A/c + they're expected to fix the coffee machines & the toaster as well! On the industrial side there appears to be , here anyway, one or two firms that work out of Murcia that appear to cover the whole region . I also looked into validating my qualifications before I came contacting the spanish institute of refrigeration on numerous occasions. I'm still awaiting a reply! That doesn't stop people e-mailing me here to go on site visits in spain & Portugal even though they never replied to any of my correspondance !!
If you look in a Bit. area & can contact firms there you might have some success but also bear in mind that the working day , normal to the spanish, is likely to be 7am- 2pm then 5- 8pm plus saturday. I hope you can find something before you come but don't burn your bridges over there.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

All I'm going to say is that if you want an easy, quiet and peaceful life, stay in the UK! If you're unhappy where you are move to a different part of the UK maybe?? Spain is very hard country and very cold in the winter!

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> All I'm going to say is that if you want an easy, quiet and peaceful life, stay in the UK! If you're unhappy where you are move to a different part of the UK maybe?? Spain is very hard country and very cold in the winter!
> 
> Jo xxx


Jojo,

I sense you have the winter blues again! perhaps you really should move to the Canary Islands.

Hepa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Jojo,
> 
> I sense you have the winter blues again! perhaps you really should move to the Canary Islands.
> 
> Hepa


No winter blues yet LOL, altho it is very cold when that sun goes down!!! The Canary Islands are too far away as my OH has to commute to work in the UK. No, I'm happy here - that'll all change when the rains start and I get flooded in, altho I suspect I may be about to move house - I quite fancy being nearer to the kids school in .................... (drum roll)........ BENALMADENA!!?????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> No winter blues yet LOL, altho it is very cold when that sun goes down!!! The Canary Islands are too far away as my OH has to commute to work in the UK. No, I'm happy here - that'll all change when the rains start and I get flooded in, altho I suspect I may be about to move house - I quite fancy being nearer to the kids school in .................... (drum roll)........ BENALMADENA!!?????????????
> 
> Jo xxx


I have never been there, but go for it!!
Hepa


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> No winter blues yet LOL, altho it is very cold when that sun goes down!!! The Canary Islands are too far away as my OH has to commute to work in the UK. No, I'm happy here - that'll all change when the rains start and I get flooded in, altho I suspect I may be about to move house - I quite fancy being nearer to the kids school in .................... (drum roll)........ BENALMADENA!!?????????????
> 
> Jo xxx


So...you're moving oop north??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> So...you're moving oop north??


Benalmadena isnt oooooop north LOL!! In fact its south from where we are now! Its aka expatfordshire!! However, we're not going to be in the thick of it! On the outskirts. I just cant face another winter in this house and I'd like to be nearer the kids school!!! - We'll be a tad nearer to you, so we may be able to meet up!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

jojo said:


> All I'm going to say is that if you want an easy, quiet and peaceful life, stay in the UK! If you're unhappy where you are move to a different part of the UK maybe?? Spain is very hard country and very cold in the winter!
> 
> Jo xxx


Jojo...I think that is a bit of an overstatement, " Can be _Surprisingly Chilly_" would perhaps be more accurate, especially for the CDS?
I do however agree with your statement to the OP reference moving to Spain .


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Benalmadena isnt oooooop north LOL!! In fact its south from where we are now! Its aka expatfordshire!! However, we're not going to be in the thick of it! On the outskirts. I just cant face another winter in this house and I'd like to be nearer the kids school!!! - We'll be a tad nearer to you, so we may be able to meet up!!?
> 
> Jo xxx


It's north from us...but nearer as you just belt down the A7.
We've just seen off friends from the UK this morning, we've got three social engagements coming up over the next week (that sounds rather grander than reality) so give us a couple of weeks and when Gerry is here come down south for dinner..proper dinner this time.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> It's north from us...but nearer as you just belt down the A7.
> We've just seen off friends from the UK this morning, we've got three social engagements coming up over the next week (that sounds rather grander than reality) so give us a couple of weeks and when Gerry is here come down south for dinner..proper dinner this time.



Brilliant!! Once we're in and settled, we'll have you guys round by return! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> No winter blues yet LOL, altho it is very cold when that sun goes down!!! The Canary Islands are too far away as my OH has to commute to work in the UK. No, I'm happy here - that'll all change when the rains start and I get flooded in, altho I suspect I may be about to move house - I quite fancy being nearer to the kids school in .................... (drum roll)........ BENALMADENA!!?????????????
> 
> Jo xxx


pointless jo you cannot find your way around the place lol

that's another story folk's 

might be showing are face's again early in the new year jo be in touch


----------



## get me out of here (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys, i should be more greatfull for the good jobs that we have, we both need more from life than work and bad weather, the research continues. thanks again hope i can pic your brains again sometime.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> pointless jo you cannot find your way around the place lol
> 
> that's another story folk's
> 
> might be showing are face's again early in the new year jo be in touch



er......... maybe if you had the right name of the resort you were staying at........

However, it would be lovely to see you and your better half again. If we're living in Benalmadena, we could meet up properly !!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

get me out of here said:


> thanks for the advice guys, i should be more greatfull for the good jobs that we have, we both need more from life than work and bad weather, the research continues. thanks again hope i can pic your brains again sometime.


Yes, if you have a good job in the UK, hang on to it! Sunshine comes at a price, like everything else in life, sadly.
Things may change here but I doubt they'll get better in the short to medium term.
There are other countries you could try your luck in though...


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> er......... maybe if you had the right name of the resort you were staying at........
> 
> However, it would be lovely to see you and your better half again. If we're living in Benalmadena, we could meet up properly !!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


look forwad to it jo
busy busy busy no time for anything at the min.
so a good rest is well needed no holiday this year thats for sure.
hope your well


----------

